# Fifa 15 Origin HILFE!!!



## Lucanio12 (21. September 2014)

Hallo PCGHF,

ich habe da eine Frage und zwar ist das ganz wie folgt : Ich hatte vorher eine PS4 mit meinem Origin PC Account bei Fifa angemeldet. Jetzt habe ich sie an einen Freund weiter verkauft, und bin auf PC umgestiegen!!! Jetzt habe ich mir vor ein paar Minuten Fifa 15 vorbestellt (PC) . Wir haben jetzt auch nätührlich die Web App getauscht. Er meldet sich mit meinem Origin ACC. bei der Web app für(PS4) an.

Soooo jetzt die Frage: Wenn ich mein F15 für PC über MEINEN Origin ACC ,den er an seiner PS4 Origin benutzt anmelde, habe ich dann ein leeres Spiel, oder kommt es da zu einem Konflikt zwischen seinem (Meinem) Origin PS4 acc. und meinem PC Acc der ja der selbe ist!!! Sprich habe ich dann iwie sein Team schon und habe mir seine PS4 Mannschaft auf meinem Fifa oder kann ich über den Acc. problemlos von Anfang an an PC spielen ohne sein Team zu haben????

Muss ich mir vllt. einen komplett neuen ACc. machen! Würde ich ungerne weil darauf auch BF3.4 und anderes ist!

ICH WEIS KOMPLIZIERT GESCHRIEBEN  Aber brauche eure hilfe :/

ZUSAMMENFASSEND: KAnn ich über meinen Origin Acc. auf PC spielen und er über den selben ACC. auf PS4 phne das es da zu konflickten kommt ???? Und wie kann ich mir ne eigene Web App machen für PC ... geht das ...Er benutzt diese ja schon auf PS4 ???

MfG


----------



## freezy94 (21. September 2014)

Du kannst das den PS4 (und PS3) Account von Origin trennen und diesen dann auf einem anderen Account aktivieren.
Angenommen dein Freund spielt jetzt an der PS4 und du möchtest am PC ein Spiel starten, dann wird dein Spiel am PC nicht gestartet, da ein aktives ja auf der PS4 läuft.

Selbiges ist auch bei der PS3 und der Umstieg auf einen anderen Account hat problemlos geklappt. Eventuell mal den Support anschreiben, wenn du nicht weiter kommst.


----------

